
Swift |The perfect wallet to access your money with a quick swipe - Ibberaja
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vincolife/swift-the-worlds-first-rapid-access-wallet?ref=ez1u13
======
Ibberaja
Hey Hackers,

We made the Swift Wallet. It was based on our previous design, the Vinco
Wallet, which was so minimal it was basically a card holder.

We designed this wallet to bring about a new kind of wallet. Too many wallets
are either small pouches, like our old wallet, where you have to fold you
notes or overly bulky traditional wallets where everything gets lost inside
them.

With this new type of wallet, we're bringing about a change in the way people
see their wallets. They're no longer a nuisance that gives you back pain,
they're a slim, modern piece that has more utility than their old wallet ever
did.

The Swift lets them get to their items as fast as possible and in the most
graceful way. You can see all your notes, you can pick the exact card you want
and never stop at contactless terminals with the outer unshielded pocket.

The best thing about the wallet is that it looks amazing, let us know what you
think in the comments. We’ll be here all day to take questions!

Cheers,

Ibbe @ Vincoe

